
Ask HN: How did Spotify acquire music rights to stream songs in their early days - smithmayowa
I will like to know how they solved this problem when they were just starting out.
======
mbrock
[https://torrentfreak.com/spotifys-beta-used-pirate-
mp3-files...](https://torrentfreak.com/spotifys-beta-used-pirate-mp3-files-
some-from-pirate-bay-170509/)

It was sheer piracy!

